# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Los derechos laborales en el sector agrario

## wgalloso

REGIMEN LABORAL EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO 
WALTER GALLOSO  - ASESOR LEGAL 
Siguiendo con  la dinámica emprendida de ser difusores de la normativa vigente  sobre los derechos laborales en el agro, sobre todo a los vinculados a la Ley de Promoción e Inversión en el Sector Agrario, me he permitido hacer una especia de guía didáctica que deberá tenerse en cuenta al momento de contratar trabajadores: 
MARCO LEGAL: 
1.- Decreto Legislativo Nº 885 (10/11/96) Ley de promoción del sector agrario
2.- Decreto Supremo Nº 003-97-TR (27/03/97); texto Unico Ordenado del Decreto Legislativo 728, Ley de Productividad y competitividad Laboral.
3.- Ley Nº 26970 (17/05/1997), Ley de la modernidad en la seguridad social en salud
4.-  Decreto Supremo Nº 002-98-AG (17/01/1998), aprueban el Reglamento de la Ley de  Promoción en el Sector Agrario.
5.- Ley 27360 (31/10/2000) Ley que aprueba las normas de Promoción del Sector Agrario 
6.- Decreto Supremo Nº 049-2002-AG (11/09/2002) Aprueban el Reglamento de la Ley Nº 27360  Ley que aprueba las Normas de Promoción del Sector Agrario.
7.- Resolución de Gerencia Central de Seguros Nº 008-GCSEG-GDA-ESSALUD-2005 (21/03/2005); establecen requisitos de afiliación al seguro de salud agrario para trabajadores independientes.   QUIENES GOZAN DE ESTE BENEFICIO 
Gozan De este beneficio las personas naturales o  jurídicas que desarrollen las siguientes actividades
1.	Cultivo y/o Crianzas, con excepción  de la industria forestal
2.	Actividad agroindustrial
3.	Actividad avícola que no utiliza maíz amarillo duro importado en su proceso productivo  *VIGENCIA* 
 Los beneficios de la Ley en mención se aplicarán hasta el 31 de diciembre del 2021 (prorrogado según la Ley 28810)  *MODO DE CONTRATACION* 
Plazo determinado (en este caso podrán utilizar los sistemas modales de contratación establecida en la Ley de Productividad y competitividad laboral Decreto legislativo 728 y su Reglamento).Plazo indeterminado.  *REMUNERACION.-*  
El Jornal establecido por la Ley es diario y puede ser pagadero e forma semanal, quincenal y se  tiene como base la Remuneración Mínima vital (aumenta en el mismo porcentaje de aumento de la RMV).MENSUAL	:    *COMPENSACION POR TIEMPO DE SERVICIOS*
La CTS  está incluida  en la remuneración mensual o diaria  *VACACIONES*
El descanso vacacional será de quince días calendario remunerados por año de servicio o la fracción que corresponda.  *ASIGNACION FAMILIAR:-* 
El trabajador que tenga hijos  menores de 18 años y /o alcanzada dicha edad hasta un lazo de 6 años que cursen estudios superiores tienen el beneficio del 10% de l sueldo mínimo vital , cuyo moto es remunerable.  *ALIMENTACION DIRECTA.*
Es potestad del empleador brindar la prestación de la alimentación directa (ración diaria de alimento), el cual  no es computable a la remuneración siempre y cuando  tengan la calidad de  condición de trabajo.  *ALIMENTACION INDIRECTA* 
Es la que presta el empleador al trabajador  en forma voluntaria o por convenio colectivo, las cuales se efectúan por intermedio de las empresas proveedoras de alimentos, la cual no es remunerable.  El valor de la prestación  no podrá exceder el 20%  del monto de la remuneración ordinaria, no debiendo ser mayor en caso de ser otorgada superar  las dos remuneraciones mínimas vitales.  *GRATIFICACIONES POR FIESTAS PATRIAS Y NAVIDAD* 
Las gratificaciones,  se hallan incluidas en la remuneración diaria.  *PROTECCION DE LA JORNADA MAXIMA* 
La jornada de trabajo es de 08 horas diarias o 48 semanales,pudiendo establecerse jornadas especiales-  *SEGURO DE SALUD AGRARIO* 
Reciben todas las prestaciones del Seguro Social de Saludos y SU APORTE ES DEL 4% de la remuneración.  *SISTEMA PENSIONARIO* 
Pueden afiliarse a cualquiera de los sistemas, público o privado (AFP).  *INDEMNIZACION POR DESPIDO ARBITRARIO* 
La indemnización por despido arbitrario es equivalente a 15 remuneraciones diarias por cada año completo de servicios, con un máximo de 180 remuneraciones diarias, las fracciones diarias se abonan  por dozavos.  *DERECHOS COLECTIVOS* 
Derecho a la Libertad sindical  *DISPOSICIONES ESPECIALES* 
Exoneración del pago de las tasas indicadas en el TUPA del Ministerio de Trabajo y Promoción del empleo, y la presentación de los contratos es hasta el último día habil del semestre de su celebración, si es con fecha posterior estan sujetos a una multa del 1,3 % de la UIT.Temas similares: Los procesos laborales   y el regimen  especial agrario EL SALARIO EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO  ¿preguntas? Artículo: Mujeres representan 42% de la mano de obra en el sector agrario, según Minag La segunda reforma de estado en el sector agrario Las mypes  y  el sector agrario

----------

Isabel Vasquez Inga, Luis Li

----------


## RONALD AS

Estimado walter galloso.
Me gustaria hacerte unas consultas
1) las empresas no estan obligadas a brindarle alimentacion.
2) cuando tiene calidad de trabajo?
3) el hospedaje tampoco esta obligada a brindarle?
Saludos

----------

MARCO BARRENA, orlando2011

----------


## Alicia Morales

Buenas noches Sr. Walter Galloso. 
Quisiera hacerle una consulta citando dos párrafos de la nota que Usted publica:
Las gratificaciones,  se hallan incluidas en la remuneración diaria.
La CTS  está incluida  en la remuneración mensual o diaria 
Un trabajador agrario al cumplir 5 años de trabajo, en los cuales se le ha renovado contrato cada año, ¡pasaría a ser trabajador estable?
Y en ese caso. ¿la remuneración que recibía el trabajador se vería afectada para descontar el monto que ya incluía CTS y gratificaciones?.
O ¿el trabajador pasaría a recibir su remuneración exactamente igual que en años anteriores, pero ahora gozaría de estos pagos como un adicional, calculados de acuerdo al básico que figura en su boleta al momento de cumplir los 5 años? 
Agradezco anticipadamente su amable respuesta

----------

